# Sitzpolster Frauenbibshort



## greenhorn-biker (29. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

an die Damen die Polsterhosen fahren...

Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Sattel , allerdings möchte ich auch die Hosen als Problem ausschließen.

Habe einen Sitzknochenabstand von 138mm und muss auf Grund meiner kräftigen Oberschenkel meist XL bestellen. Jetzt is mir aufgefallen, dass mir eigentlich alle Polster zu "lang" sind [emoji53] Soll heißen ich sitze mit den Knochen nicht auf der breitesten stelle des Polsters und dementsprechend manchmal auf der Kante/Naht [emoji853]

Hat jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Polster je nach Konfektionsgröße "wachsen"??

Könnten mir ein paar Trägerinnen mal den gefallen tun und die Länge ihres Polsters messen? Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein Hersteller mit eher "kurzen" Polster finden...
Fahre bisher Endura und Gore.


Grüße vom greenhorn [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2018)

Trage zwar keine, besitze aber eine (muss man ja alles mal probiert haben  )

Marke: Protective Gr. 42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. März 2018)

Craft: Breite 19cm, Länge gerade gemessen (wie Aninaj) 23,5 cm, schräg (vorne Spitze bis hinten längste Stelle) 24,5 cm, Gr. L
Maloja; Breite 21cm Länge gerade 31cm Gr. 40 (die Hose ist aber schon alt, aber sehr bequem)
Stadler-Hosen hätte ich auch noch...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. April 2018)

So hab nochmal alle vermessen und durch probiert...

Es geht vor allem um die Länge des Polsters , da sollten so 25-26 cm passen. 
Gore passt aktuell am ehesten, Rose geht gar nicht! Habe vom letztem Triathlon noch eine spezielle short zu hause, hier ist das polster allerdings etwas zu klein und sehr dünn. 
Ich werde mal noch ein paar Marken probieren. 

Konnte jemand schon mal einen unterschied zwischen Herren und Damen Hosen feststellen? 

Würde auch gerne mal Assos ausprobieren, aber da ist die Auswahl eher begrenzt da ich keine Träger mag [emoji53] schwitze da unheimlich drunter auch im Winter. 
Kann jemand was ohne Träger mit eher dünnerem polster empfehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. April 2018)

Unterschied zwischen Herren und Damenpolster sind klar. Herren meist vorne etwas länger, hinten dafür schmaler. Und natürlich an anderen Stellen gepolstert. Ist allerdings auch nicht bei allen Firmen so.

Ich hab Castelli Nanoflex Bibs in kurz und 3/4 hier - Herren. Und ne Castelli Damen Winterbib. Die Polster unterscheiden sich praktisch garnicht voneinander. Vielleicht nen winzigen Müh. Sehr lustig.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2018)

Mavic mit "ergo 3D ultimate womens insert": Länge (längste Stelle) 27cm, Breite (breiteste Stelle) 20cm
Löffler Hot Bond Womens: Länge 29cm, Breite 19cm

beide eher flaches/straffes Polster aber wohl beide eher zu lang

Assos hat extrem dicke/weiche Polster, das fühlt sich an wie eine XXL Windel


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. April 2018)

Bei meinen Craft (Puncheur / Glow) beide Bibs in L 30cm lang - ich hab aber noch ne uralte shorts von denen, auch in L, da ist das Polster nur 25cm lang 

Und wie gesagt, die Herrenpolster meines Mannes und auch der einen oder anderen Herrenbib die ich mal hatte, sind vorne tendenziell eher sehr lang (muss ja die Nudel mit bedecken ). Was dann meist dazu führt dass es sich wie eine Megaslipeinlage anfühlt und es nervt und / oder man schwitzt stark - denn am Bauch brauch ich dann doch kein Polster mehr


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. April 2018)

Danke für eure Tipps. 

Mavic hab ich auch eine , da ist das polster wirklich nicht schlecht. Allerdings fällt mavic super klein aus [emoji34]
Habe eine lange in XL die ich nicht gerne anziehe weil sie so knapp ist, insbesondere an den Oberschenkeln [emoji853]
Hatte auch mal Beinlinge von denen in XL bestellt da bin ich noch nicht mal rein gekommen! 

Werde aber mal die Craft Active Comfort Tights probieren, das liest sich gut und ist gar nicht mal so teuer [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bettina (20. April 2018)

Assos ist das Gegenteil von dünner Einlage 
Meine Favoriten sind gore bike wear, allerdings die etwas hochpreisigen und x bionic, da ist das Polster zwar nicht dünn aber ist trotzdem nicht so dick und sperrig.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. April 2018)

Manchmal kommt es auch auf die Hosengröße an, bei meiner Craft Glow z.B. ist das Polster dicker je größer die Hose - die gehen halt davon aus, dass man bei Größe S eher 50kg wiegt und bei L+ eher 70kg+. Und dann ist das Polster halt entsprechend dicker. 

Dann gibt's natürlich noch extra Langstreckenmodelle, wo das Polster dann deswegen dicker ist, damit es länger plüscht und nicht plattgesessen ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2018)

Schau dir auch die Polster genau an: jetzt is es Mode, "Belüftungskanäle" in die Polster einzubauen, sprich Stellen, wo es kaum Polsterung gibt (schön zu erkennen an Aninas Foto). Meine Sitzknochen befinden sich dann meistens genau an diesen Stellen, mit zu erwartendem Ergebniss .

Ich achte jetzt immer darauf, dass der Polster eben keine diese "Belüftungskanäle" hat, sondern durchgehende Polsterung. Wie z.B. die älteren Pearl Izumis oder jetzt Scott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. April 2018)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich da "sitzen" könnte.
 Meine Sitzknochen befinden sich meist auf der naht [emoji853]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. April 2018)

Meine Craft ist an den Oberschenkeln viel enger als die Mavic. Also ich fürchte, wenn die Dir eng ist, wirst an der Craft wenig Spaß haben, zumal der Beinabschluss ziemlich fest ist. An der Mavic stört mich eher, dass der Beinabschluß zwar weich ist, aber total schnell ausleiert und die Beine dann nach oben rutschen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2018)

Meine Gore XL, angenehm dünn.
(Damenversion, total egal, ich sitze fast nie auf den Sitzknochen, und zu kurz vorn ist das Polster auch nicht, das soll ja nichts verstecken sondern bei Zeitfahrposition helfen )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. September 2018)

Kleines Update von mir...

Nachdem ich mich mal quer Beet durch probiert habe, habe ich eine einigermaßen passende Hose gefunden.
Es ist eine Sportful Giro geworden https://www.bergfreunde.de/sportful...uf38sOgGWlu1rARPU9yP1HgnkgRn269QaApXZEALw_wcB

In der kurzen Version ohne Träger .

Eine der wenigen Hosen die überhaupt an meinen dicken Oberschenkeln angenehm  straff sitzt und das ohne einzuschnüren 
Polster schmiegt sich gut an und hhinterlässt kein Windelgefühl


----------

